
Embedded C driver for ESP8266 WIFI module to communicate with a cloud server - iammangod96
https://github.com/iammangod96/ESP8266-driver
======
iluvyahoo
So can I directly include this driver program to my main firmware project and
get features of it ?

~~~
iammangod96
Yes. If you are using Keil microvision 4 for your embedded systems project
then you just need to include this driver and the functions you need to call
and other things are there on github. And I am also making a detailed
documentation so that even a beginner would be able to use and contribute to
it.

